# Is she going to die?



## virtualsalmon (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,

My mantid just had her last shed - I think.

I came in this morning, didn't see her start her shed last night, and on the bottom of her case was the old skin.

She was laying half on the sand, but with her front legs on the foam backing. She never does this.

She now has a huge set of white wings, but they are crumpled and creased. She has tried to flap they, without much success.

Her real problem is her left leg, the middle leg. The end of her leg is bent over, and is unable to grip to the case. This means she can't climb up the foam backing anymore.

Will she die? Will the leg sort it';s self out?

I cant see that its an old piece of skin from the shed, it actually looks like her leg is now misshaped right at the end.

I'd tried feeding her a cricket with tweezers, she didnt seem interested.

Help


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2011)

She more than likely will not die from it, she will not want to eat for a day or so, but do spray her raptor arms with a little water, and she will drink it. you may have to fix her a place to just stay where she is safe and feed her by hand, I do this too, check out my post "look ma, no hands" and you will see how I fixed one of mine up.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 3, 2011)

A mismolt doesn't always result in death, so your mantis may still have a chance.  

You can try to help her hang upside down from a textured surface, and wait it out to see how she does. I have had a couple of mantids' legs improve a bit if the mantis is able to hang for a bit.

She will need a t least 24 hours to completely harden, so be careful when helping her hang, if it is possible.

Don't try to feed her again for a couple of days, and remove any feeders that might be in the container, if there are any.

If she survives and can still feed, she wont have a perfect look, but can still make a good pet, and may even be able to reproduce.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have any photos of her condition?


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 3, 2011)

What species?Thats funny people never mentionned the type of species.

They do not require the same care depending on the species.Otherwise breeding mantis would be so easy!!! :lol:


----------



## virtualsalmon (Sep 3, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> What species?Thats funny people never mentionned the type of species.
> 
> They do not require the same care depending on the species.Otherwise breeding mantis would be so easy!!! :lol:


Thanks for the replies.

I tried misting some vapour over her, she didnt seem to drink / got a little stressed with that.

She doesnt seem to have the strength to hang upside down anymore - it now seems like she has two malformed legs, right at the tips only.

No idea what species she is, maybe you know?

I have taken some pictures.

The boxes just below her have been put there as she fell off the foam earlier, so now she wont fall too far.

Her wings have changed colour a bit, they are darkening up, earlier they were pure white.


----------



## virtualsalmon (Sep 3, 2011)

Not sure she has long left, as she needs her big front legs to support her, so she'll never be able to grab and eat.


----------



## virtualsalmon (Sep 3, 2011)

She actually has two big white spots in the middle of her wings, mimicking eyes I guess.

Here are two better photographs with the flouro off


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok Thank you!

It looks like a Sphorodromantis sp.

It is drying.Dont touch it .leave it quiet.Put some branches and twigs later so it can climb easily.

Beside the twisted wings.Legs are fine.Everything seems ok!

It is not going to die !

Just let it dry!We will take care of that leg later.

Hope it helps.

Cheers,

Nico


----------



## virtualsalmon (Sep 3, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Ok Thank you!
> 
> It looks like a Sphorodromantis sp.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks,

Look forward to further advice on the leg?


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 3, 2011)

virtualsalmon said:


> Ok thanks,
> 
> Look forward to further advice on the leg?


As what Nikkko says, the legs are fine. You should be more concerned about giving it something better to grip (do it later since you don't want to interfere when it's drying) because that rock looks slippery. As for the wings, it looks like it'll remain that way. It'll still make a fine specimen if you don't disturb it.


----------



## virtualsalmon (Sep 3, 2011)

Ntsees said:


> As what Nikkko says, the legs are fine. You should be more concerned about giving it something better to grip (do it later since you don't want to interfere when it's drying) because that rock looks slippery. As for the wings, it looks like it'll remain that way. It'll still make a fine specimen if you don't disturb it.


Its not rock - it's foam. Its covered in tiny holes, and has always made an excellent platform for climbing.

Not sure about the leg - left middle doesnt look fine fine, and given she isnt using it, i wouldnt say it feels fine for her either.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 3, 2011)

As was stated before, she needs some sticks or branches to hang from so it will be easier to find a place to hang out.

I had mantids with mismolted legs improve the legs while hanging naturally.

She will most likely be able to climb the sticks without having to be touched.

Her legs don't look that bad, and they might look better after a good hang.


----------



## virtualsalmon (Sep 4, 2011)

likebugs said:


> As was stated before, she needs some sticks or branches to hang from so it will be easier to find a place to hang out.
> 
> I had mantids with mismolted legs improve the legs while hanging naturally.
> 
> ...


Top of her housing is wire mesh - this is very easy for her to hang from.

This morning she was hanging there all content. Still cant use her middle left leg though  

Looks like that leg has had it.

I just hope she can find a way eat without it. Tweezers time.


----------



## RevWillie (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a Creo female that lost the middle left leg while moulting 3 weeks ago and she did fine even with a clumsy claw (also from the moult). She would catch and eat flies with no problem, just didn't cruise around as much as she otherwise might have.

She just molted to adult and the leg grew back 3/4" and the bum claw seems fixed! Once they are adult and have wings, they don't shed any more so que sera, sera.


----------

